

Google Starts Deprecating Web Hosting Support in Google Drive - testrun
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/31/google-starts-deprecating-web-hosting-support-in-google-drive/

======
err4nt
I was just looking into this yesterday and it looks like the ship has sailed.
Dropbox used to make it easy to share HTML pages on the public web, but I
couldnt get that working right yesterday either.

Are there any consumer-level cloud services that would make it brainless for a
non-technical user to share a single-file HTML page publically?

